# Como construir equipo completo de rc



## rexmolder (Dic 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post...

El motivo de este post, es que quiero hacer el equipo transmisor y receptor de un helicoptero rc, de motor electrico, de cinco canales...
Soy estudiante de electonoca, pero recien empiezo la carrera, y mis conocimientos son basicos, al igual que mi presupuesto, y el problema radica en que no encuntro información contundente de estos equipos, ni tampoco circuitos completos, es decir, aparecen circuitos de receptores, codificadores, osciladores, decodificadores, estabilizadores, y no se cuantas cosas mas, las cuales no se si son compatibles entre si, ni su conexionado, ni si estos son todos los que necesita..

Estaria muy agradecido si alguien podria explicarme su funcionamiento (a grandes rasgos), y luego circuitospara poder montarlo definitivamente...

Desde ya les agradesco su colaboracion...
Saludos

PD: Utilize el buscador del foro, pero no encontre lo que necesito.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 13, 2008)

hola si miras  http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/  hay mucha información por aca te servira es muy completo ( de casualidad sabes donde conseguir una bujia para un cox .049? ) 
saludos diego


----------



## rexmolder (Dic 13, 2008)

gracias diego por la pagina, ya la estube leyendo, pero aun asi tengo varias consultas, para maniana termino de leer la pagina, y expongo mis dudas..

saludos...

PD: con respecto a la bujia para un cox .049, ni idea...


----------



## rexmolder (Dic 15, 2008)

hola, bueno. lei la pagina, muy buena por cierto, y pasa lo siguiente...
la configuracion de los circuitos la entendi:

Transmisor
CONTROL - MODULADOR - RF (Transmisor)

En el receptor es:
RF (Receptor) - DEMODULADOR - SERVO/motor dc/led, etc....


las dudas son las siguientes:

- el tema de los canales me queda colgado, porque de un canal es simple, pero si necesito cinco, como hago para que mi rc tenga esa cantidad?
- como se si un codificador es compatible con un decodificador?
- que condiciona el alcanse de la señal? la frecuencia del cristal?

les agradesco de antemano su ayuda...

saludos


----------



## diego_z (Dic 15, 2008)

si te fijas en  te xplica las condiciones que necesita un servo para funcionar, ciclo de 20ms y en ese periodo van los canales pero en diferentes tiempos el decodificador lo que hace es identificar que canal es que se acciono ,
tambien tenes que tener en cuenta que la frecu de emision sea la misma que la delreceptor y el alcance de la señal lo determina la potencia del transmisor y las condiciones en que se armo ,, el tema del cristal lo que hace es fijar la frecuencia , y que de ahi no se mueva , tene en cuenta que el sistema debe ser fiable , imaginate que estas volando y se te corre la frecuencia unos khz que pasaria?jaja , sigue leyendo la pagina que esta espectacular , mira yo tengo ganas de armar este http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Codificadores:Con_PIC16F876 si qures y tenes posibilidad , cordinamos para hacerlo mas o menos en conjunto que opinas?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2008)

La forma mas común de codificar varios canales en una sola señal es por ppm.
Consiste en enviar varios pulsos (cada uno representa un canal). La duración de cada pulso esta determinada por el canal.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 16, 2008)

exacto , tenes razon el ciclo de 20 ms son los que necesita el servo  para  que funcione correctamente


----------



## rexmolder (Dic 16, 2008)

pero el tiempo del pulso determina el movimiento del servo, no el canal, o me equivoco?


----------



## rexmolder (Dic 16, 2008)

me olvidaba, con respecto a trabajar en conjunto, yo prefiero empezar con algo analogico, que no necesite programacion, para un mejor entendimiento de mi parte..


saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2008)

En el canal viene codificada la posición del servo.
En cuanto a lo analógico, no se a que te referis. No querés usar un micro?


----------



## diego_z (Dic 16, 2008)

a lo que me refiero con los 20 ms es al ciclo que reconoce un servo ,tal vez me interprete mal o me entendieron mal desde un principio , fijate en el dibujo la duracion alta del ciclo determina donde queremos poner el servo , por ejemplo para un futaba es de 0.3 a 2.1 ms, ahora bien en lo que respecta al tipo de señal , tengo una cox y la señal es digital pero la transmision de los datos en lo que a rf se refiere es analoga, si bien se podria acondicionar un pll de los que andan por ahi para que trabaje fuera del rango comercial o mas bien 72 mhz como lo son los comerciales de aeromodel. 


http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujohc4.png


http://www.informaciónlaser.net/franpr/tecnica/psxrc/psxrc.html


----------



## rexmolder (Dic 17, 2008)

claro, en lo posible, prefiero algo que no necesite programacion...

con respecto a lo de los canales, por ejemplo, (a ver si lo ntendi), si un servo con un pulso de 1ms se posiciona en un extremo, con uno de 1.5ms, en el medio, y con uno de 2ms en el otro extremo, lo que ase el codificador es cambiarle ese ancho, a otro predeterminado, de acuerdo al canal al que debe ir, luego el decodificador lo descifra, y lo envia al canal adecuado, es asi? o entendi cualquiera?

saludos...


----------



## WudiWudi (May 25, 2010)

U.u tengo el mismo problema, no me interesa el modulador ni la frecuencia, bueno un poco, pero lo principal es el codificador y el decodificador, es mas sencillo usar un digital (on/off)  que un analogico
el problema es que, aqui en jalisco no es tan normal hallar el LM1872 Y menos el 1872, EL ht12e y D, necesitan un modulo RF segun los del foro para transmitir, y con este ya casi estaba hecho mi proyecto, pero no encontre los modulos RF, asi que vali, alguna idea de como codificar? ahh si, con el 4017, no se me hace muy factible...


----------

